# Best way to mark mice?



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the best way to mark mice to make them easily identifiable?

On RRs I normally use a marker to make similar mice easy to identify. I put a mark on the tails. However, on RRs that expand over a couple of days the mice can easily clean the marks off...is there a better way/place to mark a mouse so it lasts longer?

I was thinking that it might be better to put a mark on the inside of the ear(not IN the ear, just on the inside of the ear flap, rather then the outside) since they can't really clean that area very well on their own. Do you think that would work any better then the tail?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If your not showing you could cut bits of the coat, thats what i do with the male spiny mice at work. 
I gave up with trying to id my adult mice, but i know which one was my first fox as she has the tip of her tail missing so i allways know her. I have hurd of people taking nicks out of ears to identify other animals but tis not something i would want to purposly do.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't want to do anything to mar their appearance for more then a few days since they're going to new homes, just in case their new parents want to show them or simply take pics to show off(in which case they probably wouldn't appreciate a messed up coat or nicked ear :/).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't see what would be wrong with cutting a bit of the hair. It'll grow out fairly quickly.


----------

